# DLA5 blocks



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

To my fellow DLA5 drivers, I have a couple of questions.


What time does Amazon release the initial group of blocks?
Post-Christmas, how hard has it been for you to get blocks?
Post-Christmas, when is the main early block time for the station (i.e., does the station only release a few blocks before lunch, and the majority are the afternoon blocks, or do they release a decent amount throughout the day)?


----------

